

Amateur space enthusiasts launch paper plane into space - soitgoes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/11734434

======
cromulent
This is great stuff (and I'm launching a balloon like this soon) but of
course, it's not space. Space doesn't hold up helium balloons, the atmosphere
does that.

